# Good shows in Branson?



## SciTchr (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyone have a recommendation for good shows to see in Branson? We want to go to one show while in the area. Thanks


----------



## kwk67 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Best Production Show in Branson*

Shoji Tabuchi Show 	
Shoji Tabuchi Theatre
3260 Shepherd of the Hills Expressway
Branson, MO 65616


Just what is the Shoji Tabuchi Show that everyone loving American music is raving about? At its heart is Branson USA's first family of extraordinary musical entertainment....Shoji Tabuchi, his beautiful wife Dorothy and delightful daughter Christina.
The Shoji Tabuchi Show is a wonderful, marvelous, glamorous astounding state-of-the-art variety production rivaling the pure excitement of Las Vegas or New York. This fabulous family production consists of an excellent sampling of Shoji's world-renowned fiddle mastery and showmanship as an entertainer; his wife Dorothy's gifted abilities as the show's creator, producer and director; and daughter Christina's talented addition as dancer and vocalist.
Comprised of music and dance of virtually every style, including country, gospel, Cajun, big band, show tunes, fifties and classical with cultural experiences such as fantasy visits to Hawaii, the Mardi Gras and Broadway. The Japanese tribute featuring a giant dragon, a unique display of 26 Taiko drums, a breathtaking array of authentic Japanese costuming, flags and music, and a fascinating duet with Shoji and Christina singing in the Japanese language!


----------



## kwk67 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Great Family Show*

Duttons 	
Dutton Family Theater
3454 West Highway 76
Branson, MO 65616

Live from their nationally broadcast television special, this real family of singers, dancers and musicians is guaranteed to please all ages. With Mom on bass and Dad on guitar, the extraordinarily talented Dutton children weave their way through a two-hour masterpiece of musical surprises.

The Duttons have toured the world over from the stages of Europe to the largest television network in China and received accolades with every performance. Says "All Roads Lead to Branson" magazine of this amazing family, "What's winning the fans is their talent, their polished professionalism and the sincere, friendly goodwill and camaraderie that's apparent to everyone who sees them."


----------



## SciTchr (Sep 1, 2007)

*kwk67*

Thanks for your responses. We will be 4 adults. Have you been to these shows? Ever hear how the Chinese Acrobats are? Thanks again.


----------



## libraria99 (Sep 1, 2007)

The Chinese Acrobats will take your breath away.  It is a fabulous show.  I also love the other two shows recommended.  The Duttons were recently on America's Got Talent.

You don't say when you'll be in the area.  I suggest you put your travel dates in at www.reservebranson.com to get a schedule of shows for those dates.  Christmas shows usually start around Nov. 1st.

Yes, my choices would be:

1.  Shoji Tabuchi, a must see, nothing else like it.
2.  Chinese Acrobats
3.  The Duttons


----------



## SciTchr (Sep 1, 2007)

*libraria99*

Thanks for the info. We will be there at the end of Sept. I do have the Branson show website bookmarked and have been looking at them. I just found that it is a 2.5 hour drive from our resort in Bella Vista, Arkansas to Branson. I am not sure we will want to drive 5 hours for a show. Has anyone ever been to The Great Passion Play in Eureka Springs? It is only one hour away. Thanks alot for the help!


----------



## JLB (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, we've been to a lot of the Branson shows, and to the Great Passion Play in ES.

There are over 120 major attractions in Branson.  I can only think of one we have walked out on, and it is gone.  The level of talent is very good here, since there are so few places where music and theatrical types can earn a living.  

What you would consider good depends on your own likes, so I make it a point not to try to tell folks what they would like, as tempting as that is.

Name some things that sound like they may be your cup of tea, and I'll try to make comments about them:

http://www.bransonshows.com/showByDateStart.cfm

http://www.branson2for1tickets.com/schedule.html


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 2, 2007)

*Branson Knows Show Business.*




scitchr said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for good shows to see in Branson? We want to go to one show while in the area.


Shucks, 1 Branson show might not be enough -- probably won't be. 

We saw a bunch of Branson shows when were there last fall as total Branson newbies.  Click here to read all about that. 

We only just scratched the surface. Can't wait to go back. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## acesgame (Sep 3, 2007)

If you really like musical shows you can go to 3-4 in one day in Branson.  I would suggest taking a hotel over night(they come pretty cheap and for one night a clean bed and bath are all you need) if you don't want to drive back the same day then you could possibly catch a couple of shows. Depends of the kind of music you like but if I were going to do a one day marathon, It might go like this:
Morning: 
Buck Trent or platters

Afternoon: 
Joey Riley or Duttons

5:00 show:
Bart Rockett magic show

Evening:
Take your pick
I have never been to Shoji or the Acrobats but Pressley's are good, Tight harmony with the Hughes Bros, The Oak Ridge Boys are there Sept 19th or Oct 2nd(?) and are always a good show...the list goes on and on.


----------



## labguides (Sep 3, 2007)

Shoji is a great show.


----------



## JLB (Sep 3, 2007)

To add to that schedule shown above, there is joint where a lot of the talent gathers to pick and jam after the evening shows.   

The entertainers work hard here.

The Hughes Brothers have two or three shows a day themselves, plus others in their theater they have to be responsible.  Then they are out doing prevue shows at the resorts between their after noon and evening shows.

The Duttons, Six, Bart Rockett, Hamner Brothers, and several others work several resort prevue shows, hustling from one to the other and then to their evening shows.

Gilley's MC/lead guitar, and others in the Urban Cowboy Band perform with Joey Riley in the afternoon.  They may be somewhere in the morning, too.  Of course, Joey is at Gilley's in the evening.  Joey's Urbanettes, Casey and Katy Lynn, have other shows, too.  

Not too may just show up for two hours and then head home.


----------



## gailo (Sep 4, 2007)

do not miss SIX


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 4, 2007)

*Amen To That.*




gailo said:


> do not miss SIX


Those guys are talented.  They put on such a good show that I'll be surprised bigtime if they don't find an audience & create a Branson following for themselves. 

They were new in town when we saw their show -- & at the afternoon performance we attended I don't think there were more than 40 folks in the audience.  Professionals entertainers that they are, the guys on stage put on the same high-quality, high-energy, razzle-dazzle act they would have given if the place had been SRO.  Very professional -- a memorable entertainment event. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## yan19454 (Sep 4, 2007)

I like the Darren Romeo. 

Darren Romeo: The Voice of Magic presented by Siegfried & Roy 
Siegfried & Roy present Darren Romeo, The Voice of Magic at the Welk Resort Theatre.
I ordered from here.

http://www.allaccessbranson.com/main.asp

It is $21 per person.

But one thing it is hardly full house in brason.


----------



## CMVer (Sep 4, 2007)

Haven't heard anything about the Twelve Irish Tenors yet.  Any good?


----------



## SciTchr (Sep 5, 2007)

*Thanks for such good info.*

Turns out that we will be going to Branson, in spite of the drive from Bella Vista. Any special site for discount tickets? Or is it better to just buy when there? Thanks everyone!!


----------



## kjgrain (Sep 5, 2007)

Don't Miss the Dixie Stampede.  It is a dinner show and you eat everything with your hands.  Everyone loved it kids, mom & dad and Grandma & Grandpa!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 5, 2007)

*Yeeeeee - Haw !*




kjgrain said:


> Don't Miss the Dixie Stampede.  It is a dinner show and you eat everything with your hands.  Everyone loved it kids, mom & dad and Grandma & Grandpa!


Or you can go to Dixie Stampede sometime when you're vacationing in Orlando FL & go to more of the regular music & comedy shows while you're in Branson. 

Don't get me wrong*,* Dixie Stampede is loads of fun -- not to mention Finger Licking Good.  It's just that you can easily see Dixie Stampede at other vacation spots, so it's not necessarily a _Must Do_ in Branson. 

I mean, you could sign up for some Branson timeshare tours for free tickets & then go see local favorites like Yakov Smirnoff & Shoji Tabuchi.  You wn't see those guys in Orlando FL. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## KevJan (Sep 5, 2007)

My vote is for the Hughes Brothers, Six, and Bart Rockett.  When we were there in July we saw these shows and throught they were terrific.  There are many places to purchase discount tickets right in Branson.  We also spent 2 days at Silver Dollar City.  We don't necessarily enjoy the rides but felt like the entertainment alone was worth the price of admission.  (We got 2 days for the price of 1 tickets at a discount broker.)  I'm sure whatever you see and do you'll have a great time.  We've been to Branson several times and plan to go many more.


----------



## bltfam (Sep 5, 2007)

We just saw the Chinese Acrobat show in July great show the adults and the kids loved it. One good thing we found out was if you call and make reservations at there box office you can ask about seating and if you have a coupon its the same price as cost the hotels give ya.  We just happened to be driving past and stopped in to get info and the clerk was able to tell us the seats avail and show us where they were etc. If you get tickets through the hotels they just give them to you you cant request better seats. Also after the show you get to meet the kids/ young adults get photos and my kids even purchased a poster and they all signed it you wont be sorry if you go see this show Feeling pretty old and out of shape maybe sorry no!


----------



## JLB (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.bransonshows.com/showByDateStart.cfm

http://www.branson2for1tickets.com/schedule.html

Oh yeah, if you know someone commonly know as a _local_, some of the shows have _locals_ discounts, as low as free.  Some of them allow one guest per _local_.

Of course, you have to know a _local_, and typically you have to say something nice about them publicly, even if you don't mean it.


----------



## CharlesS (Sep 6, 2007)

*Yakov in Wisconsin*



AwayWeGo said:


> I mean, you could sign up for some Branson timeshare tours for free tickets & then go see local favorites like Yakov Smirnoff & Shoji Tabuchi.  You won't see those guys in Orlando FL. -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan,

Yakov Smirnoff will be in the Wisconsin Dells in February.  We missed him when we were in Branson but saw him last year 90 miles from home.  Good show.

Charles


----------



## SciTchr (Sep 8, 2007)

*JLB*

Thanks for the websites...and the information about locals tickets. Would you know anyone with connections - a local perhaps :whoopie: We are interested in the Showboat Branson Belle, Soji Tabuchi or the Chinese Acrobats. We need to do the Saturday 9/29 matinee show. I am looking on the websites. Thanks!!


----------



## dgdbloe (Sep 9, 2007)

I could never pick just one Branson show.  Hubby and I went there 4-5 yrs ago with 2 teens and my elderly parents. We were there 2 weeks --  There was a show for everyone and most shows for all of us.  My kids still talk about it.  My dad passed recently and 2 days before he was talking about all the great shows we saw while there.  I do agree about Dixie Stamp though- you can do that elsewhere.   You will love Branson


----------



## SciTchr (Sep 9, 2007)

*Need to go another time.*

We will be staying in Bella Vista looking into some property we own there. We are only able to get over to Branson on Saturday, so our shows are limited. We will have to come back another time and actually stay in Branson and do it right. Sounds really fun. 
ps dgdbloe - What a great memory for you all! Sweet that your dad loved that time so.


----------



## JLB (Sep 10, 2007)

I know a local or two.  But _connected_?

Check closer to the week of when I know what my schedule will be.  I've been working Saturdays lately.   

Your dates are during tourist bus season, so things pick up again by then.

I/we know Bella Vista well.  I was in a limited partnership, _Bentonville Investments _, that developed (tried to) a subdivision there just a few years ago--like 35  , and then we have stayed with Vacation Rentals a bazillion times.  We've got some free nights coming, but it's hard to leave lake and golf to go 60 miles for lake and golf.  




scitchr said:


> Thanks for the websites...and the information about locals tickets. Would you know anyone with connections - a local perhaps :whoopie: We are interested in the Showboat Branson Belle, Soji Tabuchi or the Chinese Acrobats. We need to do the Saturday 9/29 matinee show. I am looking on the websites. Thanks!!


----------



## JLB (Sep 10, 2007)

My administrative assistant   checked on a couple of locals policies today.

Acrobats of China is $7.50, with one guest with each local.  Six is $10 with one guest per local.  On Saturday, Six is at 2:00 (that doesn't sound right  ) and we assume AOC is at night.

I know not to look for Shoji discounts or local policy, but will check on other shows.

If you are not staying in Branson that night, and are not familiar with the roads between BV and here, I would not recommend that drive after a late show.





scitchr said:


> Thanks for the websites...and the information about locals tickets. Would you know anyone with connections - a local perhaps :whoopie: We are interested in the Showboat Branson Belle, Soji Tabuchi or the Chinese Acrobats. We need to do the Saturday 9/29 matinee show. I am looking on the websites. Thanks!!


----------



## SciTchr (Sep 13, 2007)

*Thanks JLB*

You have been a help. Appreciate it!!


----------



## SciTchr (Sep 13, 2007)

*Route Question:*



JLB said:


> If you are not staying in Branson that night, and are not familiar with the roads between BV and here, I would not recommend that drive after a late show.



We are planning to drive to the Showboat Branson Belle for the lunch trip on Saturday. It is located at 4800 West Highway 165 near where the White River enters Table Rock Lake. Which is the best route to take from Bella Vista? We can take the southern route (62 to 65 and then north on 265/165) or the northern route (62 to 37 to 76 and then south on 265/165.) Can anyone familiar with this area comment? Thank you in advance.


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 13, 2007)

CMVer said:


> Haven't heard anything about the Twelve Irish Tenors yet.  Any good?



We saw them just recently.  Great show, two thumbs up.  I'll recommend them.


----------



## SciTchr (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thanks*

everyone for your help with our trip. We loved Bella Vista and plan to go back again next Fall to see the leaves change.


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 6, 2007)

Six was absolutely awesome.  We hit an afternoon show this past week.  Only a few empty seats.  I guess word is spreading.

Their vocal range boggles the mind.  And with no background instruments to boot.


----------



## JLB (Oct 8, 2007)

Continuing with the report on Locals policies, we and four guests went to Pierce Arrow Saturday evening, after a nice dinner at Olive Garden, after the guys played 18 at Ledgestone and the gals went to the matinee performance of _Six_.

We had to wait until 15 minutes before showtime, and then they let us have all six (tickets, not show) at Locals' price, 1/2 price, $14-something, $88-something for six (people/tickets, not show).  The show was packed and Branson continues to be very busy.

Pierce Arrow was excellent, and has always been one of our favorites.  The older-but-not-that-old singer (tenor I believe) has been replaced by a young guy.  Pierce Arrow features the comedian, who has a very large role, and both the bass singers who have held the Guiness record for the lowest note, consecutively.  The show is heavy on religion, both having fun with it and being serious about it and patriotism, while working in popular favorites.

Unrelated, we (but not me), have seen tarantulas on our road.  This seems to be the time of year you see them.


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 9, 2007)

JLB said:


> Unrelated, we (but not me), have seen tarantulas on our road.  This seems to be the time of year you see them.




   OY VEY   I'm so thankful I didn't have to get out the Hot Shot spray this time.


----------



## JLB (Oct 10, 2007)

Another Locals Policy report, four of us (users of TUG) did the Branson Scenic Railway yesterday for 1/2 price.

I tend to not over-rate stuff, so my review is that it is a relaxing hour and 45 minutes on a stinky old train over 20 miles of very rugged Ozark mountain county.  I would recommend it to nostalgia buffs and those who have never experienced a passenger train.  

The regular route is 20 miles south into Arkansas, where it stops atop a high trestle, and reverses back to Branson.

Sometimes, like the ride before us, it takes a route north, through Stonebridge Village and Reeds Springs, and it is not as pretty, we were told.  The route depends the freight train schedule.

The 4:30 is a good time, since you can then walk to Branson Landing or the Downtown Branson restaurants for dinner.


----------



## JLB (Oct 10, 2007)

I remember one of us saying yesterday that most of the attractions and shows we do for Locals price we would not do for regular price.  It would be very expensive for locals to do much stuff if we had to pay full price.

Two for anything at $40 bucks each, very often, is pretty steep.  Well, except for golf.     The Branson Scenic Railway is not that high, $22.50 I believe.  But, like yesterday, let's say you did that, or golf, or Silver Dollar City, or an afternoon show, then dinner, then an evening show, which we contemplated, going passed Pierce Arrow at exactly Locals time, and you did all of that at full price, for two, that would be a $300 day, maybe more.

That would be as bad as having an attorney  .


----------



## gstepic (Oct 22, 2007)

*Another vote for Pierced Arrow*

We saw them a couple of years ago and really enjoyed the show, especially the comedian. I may have some photos to post when I get some extra time.

Are the Duttons the same family that was on America's Got Talent? If so I think they were much better then some acts that made if farther in the competition. And as long as I am on the subject of that show the Redneck Tenors really got a raw deal. I would not be suprised to see their act in Branson some day.

I guess I am a little old fashioned in that I enjoy clean cut entertainment and this is why I am looking foward to a visit to Branson next year at this time.

Gary


----------



## JLB (Oct 22, 2007)

Yup, same Duttons.

They are much better in person, in a show where you can see all their talent, than in the short blurbs you saw of them on TV.


----------

